# When will the 622 be discontinued?



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

My swapped out VIP622's HDMI port is bad just like the one I had before it. It started working by pulling the HDMI cable out part way and now that quit working also. I even purchased a brand new HDMI cable to make sure but same problem persists. I keep having to use the component cable. If I call it in I'll be stuck with another 622 which will probably go out again. Wondering how much longer they will keep shipping out refurbished 622's?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As far as I know they haven't made any new 622 receivers in quite a while... but as long as they can refurbish them, there's really nothing that stops these receivers from being good DVRs for most customers.

The 622 and 722 are mostly the same except for a chip or two more recent in the 722... so there's no obvious reason to stop using refurb 622 receivers that I can think of.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> As far as I know they haven't made any new 622 receivers in quite a while... but as long as they can refurbish them, there's really nothing that stops these receivers from being good DVRs for most customers.
> 
> The 622 and 722 are mostly the same except for a chip or two more recent in the 722... so there's no obvious reason to stop using refurb 622 receivers that I can think of.


Another big difference...

622's take a lifetime to reboot. Its killer on CSR average handle time >.<


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

jimb said:


> My swapped out VIP622's HDMI port is bad just like the one I had before it. It started working by pulling the HDMI cable out part way and now that quit working also. I even purchased a brand new HDMI cable to make sure but same problem persists. I keep having to use the component cable. If I call it in I'll be stuck with another 622 which will probably go out again. Wondering how much longer they will keep shipping out refurbished 622's?


My HDMI went out after a while. I just went to Component and no more problems. Sometimes it is best not to fight the system and this is one of them. The HDMI from my 3D DVD still works fine and that works out great. It is more needed there anyway.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Seems like HDMI connections are vulnerable to stress due to the weight of the cable pulling on the connector. After reading about many problems with HDMI connections I made a loop of cable and secured it so the connector plugs pretty much straight into the device and has no weight pulling on it. So far it's worked fine on all my receivers and TVs. 

That said, once in a great while I'll have a problem with the handshake between receiver and TV at startup. Shutting everything off and starting over fixes it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't need to shut off all components - reconnect the HDMI cable, it will initiate the negotiation process better way.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I use P Smith's method on my HD Tivo.

Sometimes when I switch inputs on my Sanyo LCD TVfrom my 211 to the Tivo HD, the Tivo Hdmi does not sync with the TV so I just pull the HDMI plug and re-insert it and it has never failed to correct the problem.


----------

